# Herts Insurance-Anybody have a policy with them?



## [email protected] (May 19, 2006)

I was having a look around at my options for renewal (not due for a few months yet) out of curiosity & came across this company www.hertsinsurance.com

According to the website trackday cover is included so I thought I would try the online quote & it came up with a really good price!

Details were 25yr old with 4yrs protected no claims, 2 non fault accidents with 5000 annual mileage. Car is std power 1992 R32 GTR with all mods declared (exhaust, induction, suspension, clutch & misc.) Also with an agreed value (need proof with receipts etc.)

To be honest I would probably ring to confirm all details etc. but the price came back as £490 fully comp! My current policy with A-plan was £890 so wasn't expecting it to be so cheap, especially with the bonus of trackday cover & an agreed value.

So is it too good to be true? Has anyone else had any experience or has a policy with them?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

I've used them in the past and been happy. Never had an isurance claim so couldnt comment on that side of things.

I doubt trackday cover is included too though, sounds a bit suspect ?

Even without that, if it's an agree value policy and that's the correct price, I'd say snap their hand off !!!!!!!!

You must have a nice postcode, even the 890 sounds very reasonable !


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2006)

Yes I thought the same about the trackday cover, but here's the blurb form the website https://www.hertsinsurance.com/trackdays.php & a news item from evo Free insurance trackday | evo News | News | evo



herts insurance said:


> we can cover your car's trip to track day events for free when you take out a comprehensive car insurance policy with us*


I can't find the small print for the asterisk though   

I honestly don't know why my insurance is so reasonable, seems to bear no relation to what car I have at what time   
A few years ago I bought a £500 fiesta diesel while my insurance company were messing me about after someone crashed into me, it cost me £900 tpft :bawling: :bawling: Once that was sorted out I bought a mondeo ST220 which cost just over £1000 fully comp!!??


----------



## Bucky (Mar 21, 2003)

I'm with herts at the moment insured my RX7 for 460 protected NCB TPFT agreed value of 6K.

Will be changing the policy over to my R32 this week.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Steve - I'll check the URL link later at home.

Clever wording they use in that quote though....

WE CAN COVER YOUR CAR'S *TRIP TO *TRACKDAY EVENTS FOR FREE

So does that mean track cover or you get cover to drive to the trackday ? 

Seems kinda stupid if it's the second of those, as surely that's just normal, plain, jane insurance...LOL

Well your paying a hell of a lot less for your insurance then me and I'm an old 30 year old !


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2006)

You may be right there  

I have read it again more thoroughly & its not clear exactly what you are covered for. I will have to ask when it comes around to renewing my policy.

My insurance may be cheap now, but I have this niggling feeling as soon as I increase the power at all its going to go up through the roof!!!

I got a quote from churchill for a 600bhp r32 and it came to £3900 LOL


----------



## Bucky (Mar 21, 2003)

I'll ask about the track day thing when I phone tomorrow.


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2006)

Thanks, would be good to know exactly what you are covered for.

Keep us posted


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> You may be right there
> 
> I have read it again more thoroughly & its not clear exactly what you are covered for. I will have to ask when it comes around to renewing my policy.
> 
> ...


Bahhhh...churchill, wouldnt waste your time mate. I'm surpised they even quoted it.

A-Plan seemed to be the best when me and my missus were phoning around for insurance on my Skyline and her Scooby, they dont do argeed value policies though which I'm definatly after next time round.

The only other people I knew did them was good ol' Adrian Flux, they quoted me 2.5K for my R32 !


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2006)

Snowfiend said:


> Bahhhh...churchill, wouldnt waste your time mate. I'm surpised they even quoted it.
> 
> A-Plan seemed to be the best when me and my missus were phoning around for insurance on my Skyline and her Scooby, they dont do argeed value policies though which I'm definatly after next time round.
> 
> The only other people I knew did them was good ol' Adrian Flux, they quoted me 2.5K for my R32 !


Yep an agreed value is going to be the way to go for me too next, its going to be too much hassle without it if anything happens to the car.

If it makes you feel any better my policy with A-plan was about £1030, it was £890 on the ST220 before I changed it over :runaway: :runaway: 

I didnt try Flux originally as I had heard a few horror stories, 2.5k is a lot!!!!


----------



## pete_TT (Dec 29, 2006)

sky insurance do an agreed value


----------



## Bucky (Mar 21, 2003)

Trying to cancel my insurance through herts at the moment since they wouldn't insure the skyline from my rx7. 
I have phoned them twice and emailed them twice aswell, heard nothing back yet. I have had no bother with them for 3 years and now they are starting to mess me about cos THEY wount insure my car. Sounds like another adrian flux (same company)


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Did either of you get to the bottom of this free track cover ?


----------



## Bucky (Mar 21, 2003)

In my policy it does say that I am covered for track days.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm covered for unlimited trackdays with herts.. not many companies are as good imho:smokin:


----------



## Bucky (Mar 21, 2003)

Not sure what gets covered though and yo have to phone them before you go to the trackday aswell.


----------

